# 4x4 Mirror Block Mod



## AtlasCubed (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a spare Lan Lan 4x4 and I was interested in modding it into a 4x4 mirror bump cube. Does anyone have any advice or know if there are any tutorials on how to do this? I didn’t see anything in the search results of this forum.


----------



## DEadLiPHOX (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm making one right now. You can check it out on my Instagram @parity_cuber.


----------

